# Detroit elevator Co. rehab



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

My son is working on this project and they need some parts for the windows. Pretty old (1914) building with wood frame windows.








I went to Detroit to look at what he needed and took up the challenge. 
The stiles needed are 6'&8' long and not too complicated, but I figure I'm lucky to be able to copy the profiles.
I'm using some 1.5" thick pine T&G roofing stock to make them. Planed the boards to 1.25" and ripped them to 1.75" for the size I need. A dado set was used to rabbet both sides of the outer frame.
For the inner profile I happened to have a flat bottom 1/4" roundover bit that fit the profile exactly.
I found a Freud raised panel bit at my favorite toy store that I'm using to mill the ends of the stock to make the tenons.
Not going to make a ton of money off this, but I like the challenge.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,



> Not going to make a ton of money off this, but I like the challenge.


After all, isn't this why we all enjoy woodworking?  
Good luck with the project, keep the pics coming.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

Looks more like a Cat D9 JOB  or jack up the door knob and start over...


==



AxlMyk said:


> My son is working on this project and they need some parts for the windows. Pretty old (1914) building with wood frame windows.
> 
> I went to Detroit to look at what he needed and took up the challenge.
> The stiles needed are 6'&8' long and not too complicated, but I figure I'm lucky to be able to copy the profiles.
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I do admire your confidence Mike in taking on a job of such proportions, I also admire Bj's sense of humour, there is never any doubt as to what he means!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Good for you for taking up the challenge! Looks like a fun and interesting project. It will be great to see the finished results!


----------

